
Memory Usage Inside the CLR - matthewwarren
http://www.mattwarren.org/2017/07/10/Memory-Usage-Inside-the-CLR/
======
fake-name
I'm confused with some of the graphs.

A "simple HelloWorld program" somehow is using _76 MEGAbytes_ of ram? How is
that sane?

~~~
userbinator
Indeed, for many years I worked quite comfortably on a 486 with 36MB (4+32) of
RAM, running far more than Hello World programs...

76MB may seem like a relatively tiny amount now (it's <1% of a typical PC's
RAM today), but in absolute terms that is still _seventy-six million bytes_.
One should naturally wonder why that much memory is required to display a
simple string of text.

~~~
Quarrelsome
> One should naturally wonder why that much memory is required to display a
> simple string of text.

Its not but by and large when people open a .NET project they want to do more
than just print text, hence the inclusion of many .NET assemblies that enable
the programmer to perform a variety of tasks.

If your only task is to print text then yes, its the wrong tool for the job.

